# TICKS...........



## mikec1289 (Nov 20, 2005)

I went hiking on the lower at in conn. last week for 7 hours, and noticed when i got home, I had 3 ticks on me  . is there any way to help prevent getting ticks when day hiking or a 2-3 day hike.

Its funny how i never saw this come in this forum


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 20, 2005)

I always wonder why they have stuff for cats/dogs(Frontline) but not for us humans. 

They get on us when we brush against a bush or plant where they are waiting to hitch a ride, drive their little heads under our skin and feed. The experts recommend light colored clothing so you can see them better and to wear long pants. It's almost impossible to prevent any ticks getting on you especially in Ct.


----------



## Brownie (Nov 23, 2005)

mikec1289 said:
			
		

> I went hiking on the lower at in conn. last week for 7 hours, and noticed when i got home, I had 3 ticks on me  . is there any way to help prevent getting ticks when day hiking or a 2-3 day hike.
> 
> Its funny how i never saw this come in this forum




I live on Cape Cod, perhaps the most notorious region for ticks in New England..._the really bad kind too_.
I spray %100 deet on my shoes, socks, lower legs and pants.
Sometimes I tuck my pants into my socks.
Wear light colored clothing so you can see them and flick them off.
_Knock on wood_, I have never been bitten, but I do know of many local folks who have been bitten and contracted dreaded lyme disease.  

I also have a short crew haircut and comb it every time after a long local hike. 
The past few warm weeks have shown a real increase in the numbers of ticks I see.  

Only the strongest insect repellent seems to work.

Jeff


----------



## Dugan (Nov 26, 2005)

This has been discussed on this and several other forums many times.

Several points:

Lyme is not the only "dreaded" tick borne disease.  They can carry other diseases.  For one, the region in which ehrlichia is found is expanding.  Unfortunately, it now extends into New England.

Cape Cod: statistically speaking, one is far more likely to be infected with lyme disease in the CT river valley.  Lyme disease has been declared endemic in the CT river valley.

Frontline for humans:  it makes me wonder how safe it is for pets if something similar isn't available for humans.  

Nymph stage dog ticks and deer ticks appear virtually identical.  For safety's sake, treat the two the same.

The previously outlined precautions are good ones that are typically advised.


----------



## mochilero (Jan 24, 2006)

DEET seems to work best for me, but you have to be careful not to put it on any plastic or nylon. It can melt through nylon jackets, which makes me wonder how safe it is (but it works).


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 26, 2006)

I've been bit once or twice ever, DEET works staying in the middle of the trail works too.

I've had more of an issue with them while fishing. Kids get them sometimes just being outside, we live in SE CT (New London County) 

I suspect if there is a trout of fishing website like this they may have some thoughts.  They would avoid DEET I would think as fish tend to be more scent conscious than sweaty hikers in polyster


----------

